# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Associazione Temporanea Professionisti

## Contabile79

Salve, 
qualcuno di voi sa indicarmi qualche notizia sulle associazioni temporanee tra professionisti? Che trattamento fiscale hanno? Come si costituiscono? Fanno apposito modello unico? Che costi hanno? 
Grazie in anticipo
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, 
> qualcuno di voi sa indicarmi qualche notizia sulle associazioni temporanee tra professionisti? Che trattamento fiscale hanno? Come si costituiscono? Fanno apposito modello unico? Che costi hanno? 
> Grazie in anticipo
> Saluti

  Sul sito trovi questo articolo dove trovi un'analisi sintetica ma completa delle a.t.i. 
ciao

----------

